# Getting my budgie out of his cage



## gabachour (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I adopted a beautiful budgie (George) about three weeks ago and he/she is my first bird. He is about 2 months old. So far, I am able to hand feed him and he hops on my hand when I have seeds in it. I would like to be able to take him out of his cage, but when I start to move him towards the cage door, he almost always catches on and hops off. 

He only leaves his cage when he has "the zoomies" and accidentally glides out the cage door onto the floor (his wings are clipped). Afterwards, he almost always looks confused and scared and is eager to get back in the cage. I can easily put him back in the cage with a small perch. 

I leave the cage doors open almost all day when I am in the room and have never forced him outside against his will. I tried placing millet outside of his cage to lure him out but he isn't enticed by luring. 

Any thoughts on how to better the situation?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you have had him for 3 weeks and he is 2 months old now then he was way too young to have been removed from the parents when you got him. Since the wings are clipped it is dangerous for him to be out of the cage as you have already experienced, he will end up on the floor because of the inability to fly and there is a possibility of him getting injured. The cage is his safe zone and where he feels most comfortable right now. I would work on getting him comfortable with your hands while in the cage. It will take several months for the clipped feathers to molt out and new ones grow in, after that he will be able to fly so no worries about him falling at that time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Cody has given you excellent information and advice.

Budgies should not be sold until they are a minimum of 8 weeks of age. Doing so younger than that can lead to regression.
Additionally, they need the time with the adult(s) and siblings to learn to be birds. Did you get George from a breeder?

Budgies with clipped wings are submissive because they have no choice.
Taming is about helping your budgie learn to trust you.
Bonding is allowing your budgie to CHOOSE to be with you.

The cage is George's safe place and he should never be forced to come out of the cage unless it is his choice to do so.

When he molts and his flight feathers come in, please keep him fully flighted from then on.
Budgies that are fully flighted are much healthier and happier.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

